# JScrollPane Scrollbar-Position



## Timmah (18. Dez 2005)

Nabend.

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich die Position des VerticalScrollbars auf "ganz oben" setzen kann?

Habe per Suche nichts passendes gefunden  :idea: 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Sky (19. Dez 2005)

schon versucht mit JScrollBar#getMinimum den kleinsten möglichen Wert zu ermitteln und per JScrollBar#setValue zu setzen ?


----------



## Timmah (19. Dez 2005)

Danke 

Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können


----------

